# short battery life



## HJPRNY (May 26, 2010)

I like to use the tunein app to listen to music but the battery only last for about an hour and then I have to charge it.  What am I doing wrong?  How long should the Fire battery last?  Thanks


----------



## dougdirt (Jan 8, 2012)

HJPRNY said:


> I like to use the tunein app to listen to music but the battery only last for about an hour and then I have to charge it. What am I doing wrong? How long should the Fire battery last? Thanks


Do you leave the screen on? Is the brightness turned all of the way up? It should certainly last longer than an hour.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You might want to try this app...



You can see if you have any apps that are running constantly. It will show you what is running constantly and allow you to force them closed.

Betsy


----------



## HJPRNY (May 26, 2010)

Thanks, I downloaded the app and I can see the battery status.  I have my Fire on, playing music from Tunein Radio for the past hour and 15 min., and it says:  Battery Status - 46% - Time Left:  02:51.  Is that normal for the battery life?  How long should the battery last if it's fully charged?  Thanks for your help.  I may have to call Amazon.

I also just press the little button on the side and wait till the screen turns black, when I'm done using it.  Is this the right way to turn it off?


----------



## dougdirt (Jan 8, 2012)

HJPRNY said:


> I also just press the little button on the side and wait till the screen turns black, when I'm done using it. Is this the right way to turn it off?


That doesn't turn it off, it just turns off the screen. To turn it off, hold the power button until a screen comes up that asks "Do you want to shut down your Kindle?" and has a shut down or cancel button.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I never turn my Fire completely off; I put it to sleep.  Be aware that if you are playing something like music or tune-in radio, it may continue to play while the screen is black.  If you have headphones in the jack, you may not be aware of it.

Battery life will depend on what you are doing with it.  Playing video uses more battery than does music than does reading.  Games chew up the battery life, too.

When you go in BA monitor, what does it say for App Usage on the main screen.  You can tap on that line to see what apps are open....

Betsy


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Also, streaming music will use more battery (than playing locally stored music)  since it is using the wifi radio constantly. If the screen is on at the same time, you're maxing battery use.

Sent from my gTablet using Tapatalk.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You might want to try this app...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this find. It works great. There is also a Fire-optimized version for .99 that has a somewhat nicer interface, but the data seems to be the same.


----------

